# My Atlas 618 lathe restoration



## jster1963 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I started the restoration of my Atlas 618 in the [h=2]MACHINE WAY SCRAPING AND RESTORATION [/h]forum.  I think I can get more "Atlas" help here.  So I'm going to try to cut and paste that thread here.  Thanks you........


----------



## jster1963 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi guys,
I’m restoring my father’s Atlas 618 and would like to share it with you and would LOVE any advice. This is my first machine tool restoration so forgive my ignorance. Oh yea, it my first post too.

This is how I got the lathe from my Dad. The face plate was as rusty as the rest of the parts, but I put it in Evapo-rust.

I’m also posting videos on youtube if you want to follow me along.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obvA83_EFPk​Attached Thumbnails


----------



## jster1963 (Nov 27, 2012)

Chipmaker51: I'm not sure about the tpi. However, I'm been looking around the net on this machine and there are tons of guys using collets.


This is my latest on the teardown and start of cleaning. The bed is put in an electrolysis tank and then the ways are cleaned with scotch brite and wd40. In the photo I show one of the ways rite out of the tank, and one after cleaning with the wd40. Also, those are new parts (compound rest stuff) I got from ebay.

Also, if you want to see the video, it's on youtube:



Attached Thumbnails


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 27, 2012)

looks like it is going to clean up nicely.


----------



## jster1963 (Nov 27, 2012)

OakRidgeGuy said:


> looks like it is going to clean up nicely.



I sure hope so!  My fingers are crossed.  Thank you very much.....


----------



## jster1963 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is more disassembly and cleaning. Also, I got a few more parts. I got the spindle out and only broke one tooth in a gear. I was a dork! I posted a youtube video if you want to see how I did this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-9YnZLxm_w


----------



## righto88 (Nov 27, 2012)

like the u tube also.


----------



## jster1963 (Nov 29, 2012)

righto88 said:


> like the u tube also.



Thank you very much!  I believe "if a picture is worth 1000 words" then a vid is worth a million!  I was able to finish most of the tear down and started cleaning.  I'll try to post a pic in a few days.  In the mean time, here is a link to the youtube video if you want to follow along with me there.  Thanks.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbBaJRPMUxI


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 4, 2012)

I got a little more cleaning on the lathe and posted a youtube video.  I'll post pictures soon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT0hqQvOKug


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 5, 2012)

I got the head stock cleaned up and back together.  I REAL close to starting this thing  Yeah!!


----------



## stevecmo (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice job.  You'll be making chips real soon!


----------



## Smudgemo (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm just throwing in my encouragement.  I love to see old things restored to working order.

-Ryan


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 6, 2012)

stevecmo and Ryan:  Thank you so much!  I NEED the encouragement!  I hope to have it running this week.  Keep your fingers crossed.......


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 6, 2012)

This is my old Atlas 618 it was my first lathe. I had restored it to prestine condition but this photo was taken after 10 years of use. Cutting fluids and cleaning take a toll on the paint.  I do miss her but I am sure she is in a good place. Lots of good info and download files on the Yahoo Atlas/Craftsman 618 group.


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tripletap3: Thank you very much!  What a beautiful machine!  And I'm restoring mine to use, just like you.  I had it running tonite for the first time.  I just used the tail stock to drill.  I hope to have it all together real soon.

I have the the same quick change tool post.  Do you remember what you had to do to connect it to the cross slide?  I don't have a perfect fit and just wondered if you had to make a t-bolt.  Thanks again.......


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 6, 2012)

jster1963 said:


> Tripletap3: I have the the same quick change tool post. Do you remember what you had to do to connect it to the cross slide? I don't have a perfect fit and just wondered if you had to make a t-bolt. Thanks again.......



That is one of the best mods you can make to the 618!! When I first got the 618 I used the lantern tool post and ground my own bits. Done it and got the T shirt but was so glad to move on. 
I bought mine from LMS and it came with several sizes of 0 nuts (like T nuts just round):lmao:. One was just a little tight in the cross slide and I filed it down to fit. It never moved. Not sure if you need a perfect fit as long as the QCTP stays tight. I see that most people mill down the T nut slightly lower than the top of the cross slide just to make sure that the QCTP will be tight to the cross slide and not the T nut.  

Just FYI *Arthur* *Warner* Co sells indexable HSS bits and holders that will perform a zillion percent better than carbide inserts do on the small 618. That was my secret to getting a good finish on a small machine.:shush:


----------



## Smudgemo (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey jster, 

I've got a few of my father's and grandfather's tools, and I cherish them all in spite of how beat up many of them are (I assume that's not a weird thing to admit around here.)  So I'm just kind of curious.  Did your lathe get used a lot in its past life, and how did it end up in it's former condition?  And is your father excited to see it operational again?  Just wondering.

-Ryan


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 7, 2012)

tripletap3 said:


> That is one of the best mods you can make to the 618!! When I first got the 618 I used the lantern tool post and ground my own bits. Done it and got the T shirt but was so glad to move on.
> I bought mine from LMS and it came with several sizes of 0 nuts (like T nuts just round):lmao:. One was just a little tight in the cross slide and I filed it down to fit. It never moved. Not sure if you need a perfect fit as long as the QCTP stays tight. I see that most people mill down the T nut slightly lower than the top of the cross slide just to make sure that the QCTP will be tight to the cross slide and not the T nut.
> 
> Just FYI *Arthur* *Warner* Co sells indexable HSS bits and holders that will perform a zillion percent better than carbide inserts do on the small 618. That was my secret to getting a good finish on a small machine.:shush:



Thank you so much!  I'm going to have to do the same thing to make my QCTP work.  I was just scared that a I might need a t-bolt and not the round one.  Also, I'm going to take your advice and get the HSS from Arthur Warner co.  I just have to learn what inserts to buy.  Thanks again......


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 7, 2012)

Smudgemo said:


> Hey jster,
> 
> I've got a few of my father's and grandfather's tools, and I cherish them all in spite of how beat up many of them are (I assume that's not a weird thing to admit around here.) So I'm just kind of curious. Did your lathe get used a lot in its past life, and how did it end up in it's former condition? And is your father excited to see it operational again? Just wondering.
> 
> -Ryan



I'm not sure what my father did to get it in this condition.  I know it spent YEARS in his barn and garage.  I know he had it when I was a child, but he never got it to work well.  My father could never afford to get all of the parts he needed to get his machines to work correctly.  So, I'm hoping he can enjoy seeing it work right.  He has health issues, so I keeping my fingers crossed that he can enjoy it.

Thanks for the reply......


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I started getting the lathe back together.  I will try to post some pics soon.  If you want to follow along with the video on youtube, here is the link.  Thank you.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHdIIPHnijQ


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well guys, it's done! Kinda. I still have to paint it, but I can't do that until spring. I bought a four jaw chuck and another used chip guard on ebay, because I didn't like the "new" chip guard. I mounted it on 3/4" MDF and 1/2" shelf board. Also, I am using a motor from a garage door opener. It doesn't have the starting capacitor, so I have to hand start it (yes dangerous!). 

I still have to get the DC tredmill up and running. I'm going to need help on that guys. I need to know how to get it powered. I've read a little about how to do it, but I need more help from electric experts.

If you want to see my chips flying, you can see it on youtube. Thank you very much........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPymV9nuwxY


----------



## auto.pilot (Dec 12, 2012)

Great restoration you have there.  I was very fortunate that my 618 appeared to be rarrely used.  Here's how it looked when I got it...
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ceN9EpcDQq8[/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]It's really come in handy for me as I repair and replicate vintage percussion instruments.  
[/FONT]


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 14, 2012)

auto.pilot said:


> Great restoration you have there. I was very fortunate that my 618 appeared to be rarrely used. Here's how it looked when I got it...
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ceN9EpcDQq8
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!  I can't wait 'til srping to paint it.  I tried to see yours, but the link sends me to a mobil desktop page and I can't see the vid.  Thanks again....ps my sister lives in Canton


----------



## jster1963 (Dec 16, 2012)

shawn said:


> Nice work on the restoration. If I were you I would get some round brass or aluminum rod to practice on, you will have a much easier time turning that. The interrupted cut you are taking on the steel bolt might be asking a bit much of that lathe. Shawn



Thank you Shawn.  I'm looking for a place to buy stock rite now.  I can't wait to turn real metal........


----------



## jster1963 (Jan 19, 2013)

tripletap3 said:


> That is one of the best mods you can make to the 618!! When I first got the 618 I used the lantern tool post and ground my own bits. Done it and got the T shirt but was so glad to move on.
> I bought mine from LMS and it came with several sizes of 0 nuts (like T nuts just round):lmao:. One was just a little tight in the cross slide and I filed it down to fit. It never moved. Not sure if you need a perfect fit as long as the QCTP stays tight. I see that most people mill down the T nut slightly lower than the top of the cross slide just to make sure that the QCTP will be tight to the cross slide and not the T nut.
> 
> Just FYI *Arthur* *Warner* Co sells indexable HSS bits and holders that will perform a zillion percent better than carbide inserts do on the small 618. That was my secret to getting a good finish on a small machine.:shush:



Tripletap3 I'm finally ready for the indexable HSS bits.  I got some chips under my belt and want to try for a better finish.  I have no idea what indexable HSS bits are, but could you please help me get some?  I went to the Arthur Warner website, but I don't know where to find what I'm looking for.  Also, do I need special holders for them, or will they work on my QCTP holders.  Thank you in advance for any of your help........


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello,
I am new here. I just got my 6" Craftsman/Atlas lathe back together. I took it apart 17 years ago and for various reason could not get back to it. I really enjoy using it. 
I wanted to pass this along. Maybe it is old news but, might prove helpful to some. Vintage Machinery has many publications that have been scanned and posted in pdf format. I use it to download and print out original manuals or parts lists, etc. You have to sign up but it is amazing what info is there. Here is a link:

http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx

I have downloaded a flyer that has pictures of the taper attachment and if you ever want to build your own, this is a nice things to look at for reference. Hope this is useful to everyone.
Paul


----------



## jster1963 (Jan 20, 2013)

shoeboxpaul said:


> Hello,
> I am new here. I just got my 6" Craftsman/Atlas lathe back together. I took it apart 17 years ago and for various reason could not get back to it. I really enjoy using it.
> I wanted to pass this along. Maybe it is old news but, might prove helpful to some. Vintage Machinery has many publications that have been scanned and posted in pdf format. I use it to download and print out original manuals or parts lists, etc. You have to sign up but it is amazing what info is there. Here is a link:
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Paul!  I will do that.....


----------



## xanaphyst (Oct 3, 2014)

Where did you get those red belts on your lathe that are in your videos? What size are they? I just bought a 618 after watching your youtube vids.


----------



## fastback (Oct 4, 2014)

Mcmaster/Carr sells them.  I also put one on my 618.  They are 3/8 inch wide.

Paul


----------



## jster1963 (Oct 4, 2014)

xanaphyst: fastback is right.  I got it from McMaster-Carr.  I bought 1/4", 3/8", and 5/16".  I used the 3/8" and 5/16".  They look great and are very quiet.  Right now I have a regular v-belt on the motor pulley and a green link belt on the spindle.  I was "stalling" (headstock stopped and belts slipping) the lathe with the round belts and was trying to figure out why.  The round belts are very inexpensive (right around a $1 per foot).  Good luck and Thank you for the comment!


----------

